# It's been a while, but I need to rant this. (cats and parents)



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

If any of you can recall a few months ago my boyfriend and I were trying to get an apartment because he could not stand his Dad and his Stepmother anymore. Well, things never worked out because neither of our jobs paid enough, and my parents did not want me moving out because they wanted me to save all of the money I made. I've come to accept my parent's reasonings. 

On to a little background information. My boyfriend has always had trouble with his Dad and his Stepmom. His Dad drinks quite a bit, and all I ever really see his Dad doing is yelling and arguing. It's not uncommon for him to send me home at 3:00am (I live an hour away.), even when I have work or school early the next day. My boyfriend and I have been dating for a little over five years and have faced all sorts of strange obsticals. To his Dad, most women are objects. His Dad's even tried to get him to cheat on me on a number of occasions. (His Dad's really loud so what he says is pretty loud and clear from the other end of the house.) His Stepmother, for whatever reason, really does not like me. Whenever I'm around she tries to avoid me at all costs. I've been super nice to her and try my best to get along with her. She does this to quite a lot of people though. 

Now let's move forwards to what happened a little over a month ago. So neither his Dad or his Stepmom are big animal fans. (In the past we've had to move our first rat to my house and even let his friend take care of his snake for a few weeks because his Dad wanted them out of the house.) We also had (up to about a little over a month ago) two cats. They were technically ours, but also family pets since his little brother loved them so much. Except for the vet bills, my boyfriend and I took care of them, bought them toys, and played with them. Ever since my boyfriend's Stepmom came into the picture these cats have been completely mutilated. Both their front and back claws are now gone and they were left outside on a number of occasions. Well, about a little over a month ago apparently the cats were causing "marriage problems" so they got rid of them. We have no idea where they are or what they did with them. I haven't spoken to or seen my boyfriend's parents since before the cats were gone because I wasn't allowed over. Yes, I do miss our cats. There is, however, no way we could have kept them at my house either because I have a very cat-aggressive dog. 

On to what happened a few weeks ago. One night, out of the blue I get a call from my boyfriend saying his Dad wants him out of the house by the end of the week. My parents have known about my boyfriend's Dad's drinking problems for the longest time now and have offered my brother's room to him before. My boyfriend asked if the offer still stood and my Dad said yes. So in the next few days I help my boyfriend move his stuff out of his house and into mine. I have a pretty big car and can fit a lot into it. (It's cheaper than renting a U-Haul.) As soon as I get to his house his Stepmom vanishes into thin air, as usual. So I help him pack his stuff and sort it out at my house. The next day we get a call from his Dad about having me over the other day. He's, as always, really angry and starts yelling over the phone asking why I was over and saying I wasn't allowed over. (Of course my boyfriend told his Dad ahead of time that I was coming over to help move his stuff.) Well, his Dad got even more furious and mentioned that his wife told him that I was there several times. (Which I wasn't because I was at work.) Either way his Dad threatens him that he has two more hours to get the remainder of his things. 

So a few days go by and my boyfriend recieves another angry call from his Dad. This time his Dad is mad at him for not contacting him or saying anything to him. Of course my boyfriend responds saying that he thought his Dad wanted everything gone and didn't want to hear from him after two hours that day. 

My boyfriend has not gotten any calls from his Dad since. Both him and his brother (not his little brother) are permanetely kicked out of the house for causing "marriage problems" and are only allowed back in if they are invited. 

I really wish I could talk to his Dad, but both his Dad and his Stepmother always disappear whenever I did go to his house. They are trying to avoid me for whatever reason. His Dad still owes me an explanation for the cats as well as money. Besides all the things I bought for the cats that I never got back, he still owes me money for all of the wine bottles that he's emptied that I bought. (My boyfriend and I use wine for cooking, not drinking.) Sorry for the rather long rant. This has just been on my mind for the longest time.

The good news is that my boyfriend and I are both safe at my house and still living our normal day to day lives. Hopefully, over time, things will lighten up a bit. =P


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

How old are you guys? I only ask because, at 13, I was kicked out from my mother's house (and actually wasn't allowed to pack). Because of it, I get additional financial aid from the fed govt and state for college. It's easier if, knowing this, you get documentation of it.

Sorry this happened to you guys. It's rough, but remember that family is what you make it and not biologic.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I am so glad you both are out of a stressful living situation. Are you guys wanting to mend the rift? In the long run, the owed money and explanations and apologies won't make you feel half as good as knowing you made a great choice for your life and cut ties completely- this comes from my experience with a soul-sucking family.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm 23 and he's 22, so we are both adults. We are currently trying to finish up college and work our part-time jobs to save money before we move out. We don't neccessarily want to spend the money on an apartment because they are quite a bit expensive and I'd rather save the money for a house. Since our jobs are both part-time we would also need to find someone else to sign off the lease, and there's always the issue of having a snake and five rats. At the moment, my house is the best, least costly situation. 

I do, eventually, want to talk to his Dad about his alcohol problem and mend the relationship, but I think that's a task ment for further down the road. It all depends on if he's willing to listen, if not then at least we tried. His Dad and his Stepmom having been distancing themselves from all of the other parts of his Dad's family over the past year. All of his cousins, aunts, and uncles are pretty much in the same boat so we do have their support. =P


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like the step-mom is the problem. Sorry about all the family troubles. Glad you both dont have to deal with it now that he lives with you which sounds like a way better environment for both of you.it really stinks to have people treat you like crap on their shoe, especially family.


----------

